# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  نبذة عن نونية القحطاني ، مع ترجمة لصاحبها الإمام القحطاني

## ربيع الأديب

السؤال:
حبذا لو تعطونا نبذة عن نونية القحطاني ، مع ترجمة لصاحبها الإمام القحطاني ، ومدى أهمية نونيته ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
الكلام على نونية القحطاني يمكن أن ينتظم في المسائل الآتية :
أولا : ترجمة الناظم .
في شخصية الناظم جدل طويل ، إذ لم نقف له على ترجمة مفصلة تعرِّفُ به تعريفا كاملا ، يقطع الدارسون من خلالها أنه هو صاحب " النونية " ؛ بل لا يوجد قرينة ترجح أن يكون صاحب النونية شخصا معينا معروفا له ترجمة ؛ وقد نقل بعض الباحثين – كما في " ملتقى أهل الحديث " – أنه سمع فضيلة العلامة عبد الله السعد ينفي الوقوف له على ترجمة .
ثانيا : طبعات العقيدة.
وقفنا على طبعات عدة لهذه القصيدة ، منها :
1- طبعة مكتبة السوادي في جدة ، بتحقيق : محمد بن أحمد سيد ، عام 1410هـ.
2- وطبعة دار الحرمين ، القاهرة ، بتحقيق عادل عزت المرسي ، الطبعة الأولى ، لعام 1418هـ. 
3- طبعة دار الذكرى.
4- طبعات أخرى بترقيم إلكتروني على شبكة الإنترنت .
ولم نجد في أي من الطبعات السابقة ذكرا لمخطوطات القصيدة ، ولا تعريفا دقيقا بالمؤلف ، ولا توثيقا للقصيدة من كلام أهل العلم ، ونحن نرجو أن نقف على طبعة للقصيدة تشتمل على توثيق علمي لها من خلال المخطوطات الأصلية التي يتبين من خلالها صحة نسبة القصيدة إلى الناظم المسمى .
رابعا : عناية العلماء بالقصيدة 
لم نقف على كلام لأحد من العلماء المتقدمين عن هذه القصيدة ، غير أننا وجدنا العلامة ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله ينقل عنها في " النونية " بعض الأبيات ، فيقول : 
ولقد شفانا قول شاعرنا الذي ... قال الصواب وجاء بالإحسان
إن الذي هو في المصاحف مثبت ... بأنامل الأشياخ والشبان
هو قول ربي آيه وحروفه ... ومدادنا والرق مخلوقان
وأبيات الشاعر القحطاني هي قوله :
إني أقول فأنصتوا لمقالتي ... يا معشر الخلطاء والإخوان
إن الذي هو في المصاحف مثبت ... بأنامل الأشياخ والشبان
هو قول ربي آيه وحروفه ... ومدادنا والرق مخلوقان
كما أن ابن القيم ضمن أبياتا أو أشطارا كثيرة في نونيته أخذها من نونية القحطاني ، وفي ذلك دليل على أنها قصيدة معتمدة معتبرة ، وأنها كانت مشتهرة في زمن ابن القيم رحمه الله .
وأما العلماء المعاصرون فنجد الكثيرين منهم اهتموا بالقصيدة شرحا وتقريرا ، فنجد ممن شرحها فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك ، وفضيلة الشيخ عمر العيد ، وآخرون كثيرون ، ولكن جميعها شروح صوتية ، لم نقف على شرح مطبوع لها سوى الكتاب الموسوم بـ " الفتح الرباني في شرح نونية القحطاني " تأليف جمال بن السيد بن رفاعي ، من منشورات مكتبة الإيمان ، 2007م. 
ووقفنا على مخطوط في " مركز الملك فيصل " بعنوان : تقريظ ومدح نونية القحطاني ، لعلي بن سليمان .
خامسا : عدد أبيات القصيدة
عدد أبياتها (686) بيتا في ترقيم طبعة دار الحرمين ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى لعام 1418هـ. 
وفي ترقيم طبعة دار الذكرى يبلغ عدد أبياتها (690) بيتا .
سادسا : المواضيع التي اشتملت عليها القصيدة
اشتملت القصيدة على مواضيع شرعية كثيرة ، تنوعت ما بين العقائد الأساسية ، ومسائل الإيمان المتنازع عليها ، وكثير من الغيبيات الواردة في الكتاب والسنة ، وذكر أركان الإسلام العملية الخمسة وشيء من أحكامها ، وإيراد بعض المسائل الفقهية الفرعية ، وذكر كثير من الآداب والأخلاق والنصائح والمواعظ التي ترقق القلوب وتهذب النفوس ، كل ذلك في نظم واحد تتداخل فيه الموضوعات من غير ترتيب معروف أو تبويب خاص .
سابعا : مزايا القصيدة في النظم والمعنى
للقصيدة مزايا كثيرة جعلتها تلقى قبولا واستحسانا من أهل العلم المعاصرين ، فمن ذلك :
1- القصيدة تنهج منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في مجمل مسائل الاعتقاد والعمل ، وهذا بتزكية العلامة ابن قيم الجوزية الذي نقل عنها في مواضع كثيرة من نونيته رحمه الله ، ففي القصيدة تقرير إثبات صفات الكمال لله تعالى ، والدفاع عن التوحيد وحماية جنابه من الشرك ، وإثبات الإيمان بالقدر ، والرد على طوائف البدعة ، كل ذلك بأدلة قوية ، وحجج منطقية ، وأسلوب رصين قلما تجده في مكان آخر . 
2- سلاسة النظم وسهولة العبارة ، فالقصيدة ماتعة للقارئ ، سهلة للحافظ ، لا يجد فيها الناقد أدنى تكلف أو ركاكة رغم اشتمالها على كثير من المواضيع العلمية الشائكة التي قد توقع الناظم في شيء من التكلف ، لكن القحطاني نجا من ذلك بأسلوب جميل وجرس رقراق ونسق هادئ .
3- تنوع المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها القصيدة ، فهي تكاد تشمل جميع أساسيات العقيدة والشريعة في نظم واحد يتنقل فيه القارئ بين مواضيع غاية في الأهمية ، يطعمها الناظم بكثير من الآداب والأخلاق الحسنة التي يدعو إليها ، وذلك ما أكسب القصيدة مزيدا من التألق والجمال ، ومزيدا من الرقة اللازمة لقلب المسلم وطالب العلم خاصة، كقول الناظم رحمه الله : 
وإذا خلوت بريبة في ظلمة ... والنفس داعية إلى الطغيان
فاستحي من نظر الإله وقل لها ... إن الذي خلق الظلام يراني
ثامنا : مؤاخذات على القصيدة .
وكل جهد بشري لا يخلو من المؤاخذات التي يقتضي التنبيه عليها ، فمن ذلك :
1- المبالغة في إدراج بعض المسائل العلمية ضمن مسائل الاعتقاد ، مع تشديد الناظم على ضرورة الإيمان بها وعدم المخالفة فيها وجعلها علامة فارقة بين الحق والباطل ، ومن ذلك قول الناظم رحمه الله: 
225- علم الفلاسفة الغواة طبيعة ... ومعاد أرواح بلا أبدان
226- لولا الطبيعة عندهم وفعالها ... لم يمش فوق الأرض من حيوان
227- والبحر عنصر كل ماء عندهم ... والشمس أول عنصر النيران
228- والغيث أبخرة تصاعد كلما ... دامت بهطل الوابل الهتان
229- والرعد عند الفيلسوف بزعمه ... صوت اصطكاك السحب في الأعنان
230- والبرق عندهم شواظ خارج ... بين السحاب يضيء في الأحيان
231- كذب أرسطاليسهم في قوله ... هذا وأسرف أيما هذيان
232- الغيث يفرغ في السحاب من السما ... ويكيله ميكال بالميزان
233- لا قطرة إلا وينزل نحوها ... ملك إلى الآكام والفيضان
234- والرعد صيحة مالك وهو اسمه ... يزجي السحاب كسائق الأظعان
235- والبرق شوظ النار يزجرها به ... زجر الحداة العيس بالقضبان
236- أفكان يعلم ذا أرسطاليسهم ... تدبير ما انفردت به الجهتان
ومن ذلك أيضا إنكاره كروية الأرض ، وذلك في قوله :
245- كذب المهندس والمنجم مثله ... فهما لعلم الله مدعيان
246- الأرض عند كليهما كروية ... وهما بهذا القول مقترنان
247- والأرض عند أولي النهى لَسطيحة ... بدليل صدق واضح القرآن
248- والله صيرها فراشا للورى ... وبنى السماء بأحسن البنيان
249- والله أخبر أنها مسطوحة ... وأبان ذلك أيما تبيان
250- أأحاط بالأرض المحيطة علمهم ... أم بالجبال الشمخ الأكنان
رغم أن كثيرا من علمائنا المتقدمين أثبتوا كروية الأرض ، بل نقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الإجماع على ذلك .
2- قسوة الأسلوب في أحيان كثيرة ، وشدة العبارة على المخالفين إلى حد استعمال بعض الكلمات التي لا تليق ، إلى جانب التصريح بحربهم وعدائهم رغم أن الأولى الدعوة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ، ومن ذلك قوله :
615- عمري لقد فتشتكم فوجدتكم ... حمرا بلا عن ولا أرسان
وقوله :
654- يا أشعرية يا أسافلة الورى ... يا عمي يا صم بلا آذان
655- إني لأبغضنكم وأبغض حزبكم ... بغضا أقل قليله أضغاني
656- لو كنت أعمى المقلتين لسرني ... كيلا يرى إنسانكم إنساني
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" ثم هم – يعني أهل السنة والجماعة - يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر على ما توجبه الشريعة ، وينهون عن الفخر والخيلاء والبغي والاستطالة على الخلق بحق أو بغير حق ؛ ويأمرون بمعالي الأخلاق وينهون عن سفسافها " انتهى من " مجموع الفتاوى " (3/159)
3- اشتمال القصيدة على بعض الأبيات التي قد يشكل معناها ، وتحتاج إلى شيء من التأويل أو الحمل على غير الظاهر ، كقوله : 
659- قد عشت مسرورا ومت مخفرا ... ولقيت ربي سرني ورعاني
660- وأباحني جنات عدن آمنا ... ومن الجحيم بفضله عافاني
661- ولقيت أحمد في الجنان وصحبه ... والكل عند لقائهم أدناني
662- لم أدخر عملا لربي صالحا ... لكن بإسخاطي لكم أرضاني
4- هذا إلى جانب عدم تحرير كلام أهل السنة في بعض المواضع ، وإن كان العذر في ذلك أن النظم في العادة ليس محلا للتحرير والتدقيق ، لكن لا بد من ذكر الملاحظة كي تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ، ومن ذلك قوله :
541- مرجيهم يزري على قدريهم * والفرقتان لدي كافرتان
فالمحققون من أهل السنة لا يكفرون المرجئة ولا القدرية – الذين لا ينكرون العلم -، وهذا ظاهر مستقر في كتب أهل العلم ، لكن يحمل كلامه على غلاة المرجئة وهم الجهمية ، وغلاة القدرية الذين ينكرون العلم .
5- عدم ترتيب فصول القصيدة وأبوابها أمر يبعث عدم ارتياح في نفس القارئ ، فالناظم يتنقل بشكل مفاجئ بين مواضيع العقيدة والفقه ثم يعود إلى العقيدة والآداب ، وهذا الأمر قد يكون سببا في اضطراب القارئ وانقطاعٍ في تسلسل قراءته ، فمثلا يتحدث في البيت رقم : 116، عن ركن الصلاة ، وبعد ذلك يورد بعض المسائل العقائدية ، ثم يستأنف في البيت رقم: 281 الحديث عن أركان الإسلام الخمسة ومنها الصلاة .
6- وأخيرا : إذا تأملنا ما سبق من عدم توفر ترجمة كافية للناظم يغلب على الظن من خلالها صحة نسبة النظم له ، أو بيان منزلته بين أهل العلم ، إلى جانب ندرة العلماء المعتنين بالقصيدة في العصور السابقة - رغم تقدم وفاة ناظمها – كانت هذه جوانب متعددة تنأى بالقصيدة عن الارتقاء إلى مصاف أساسيات متون العقائد التي ينصح طالب العلم بالعناية بها ، خاصة أن أبواب العقيدة لا بد أن تكون بتقرير السلف الصالحين ، ولذلك سمعنا عن بعض أهل العلم المعاصرين كالشيخ صالح آل الشيخ عدم الاحتفال بالقصيدة كثيرا في تقرير عقيدة أهل السنة ، وإن كان ذلك لا يعني أن ينصرف طالب العلم عنها بالكلية ، لما سبق من مزاياها . 
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

فعلا لا توجد ترجمة يُقطع أنها ترجمته، إلا ما يُظن في ترجمتين اثنتين الأولى عند السمعاني في الأنساب و المقري في نفح الطيب، والثانية في مختصر تاريخ نيسابور.
وقد حررت في أوراق ما يدفع هذا بما لا يُشك فيه أنهما ليستا له. وقد إطلع عليها شيخنا عبد الله البخاري فاستحسنها.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

استحلفت 
وعلينا بر القسم

رحم الاله صداك ياقحطاني

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله 
أحسن الله إليك يا ربيع الأدب ، بوركت .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

للفائدة :
وهذه نونية القحطاني كاملة بصوت القارئ 
فارس عباد 
هنا

----------


## طالبة فقه

رحم الاله صداك ياقحطاني

----------


## جمال الجزائري

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم

----------

